# Cách sử dụng nhiệt kế điện tử đo nhiệt độ cơ thể người



## nhtrung (31 Tháng ba 2020)

Cách sử dụng nhiệt kế điện tử đo thân nhiệt
Nhiệt kế có nhiều hình dạng và kích cỡ. Một số chính xác hơn những cái khác và mỗi cái đều có ưu và nhược điểm riêng. Nhiệt kế được sử dụng phổ biến nhất trong nhà là nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số hay còn gọi là nhiệt kế điện tử. Trong bài này chúng tôi sẽ hướng dẫn bạn cách sử dụng nhiệt kế điện tử đo thân nhiệt.

Nhiệt kế điện tử đo trán Medica CS-88 – Nga

Nhiệt kế điện tử có thể được sử dụng để ghi lại nhiệt độ từ trán, miệng, nách hoặc trực tràng. Nhiệt độ nách là ít chính xác nhất.

Nhiệt độ trực tràng cung cấp các bài đọc chính xác nhất cho trẻ em từ 3 tháng đến 3 tuổi. Tuy nhiên, lấy nhiệt độ trực tiếp có thể gây lo lắng cho cha mẹ và gây khó chịu cho trẻ.

Nhiệt độ miệng không chính xác như nhiệt độ trực tràng, nhưng chắc chắn sẽ thuận tiện hơn.

Mục lục   
Để đo nhiệt độ bằng miệng bằng nhiệt kế điện tử:
Tại sao tôi nên lấy nhiệt độ của tôi?
Nhiệt độ cơ thể trung bình là bao nhiêu?
Nhiệt độ nào được coi là sốt?
Những loại nhiệt kế tôi nên sử dụng để lấy nhiệt độ?
Nhiệt kế điện tử
Cách sử dụng nhiệt kế điện tử đo thân nhiệt?
Các loại nhiệt kế khác (trẻ nhỏ và người lớn):
Những thương hiệu nhiệt kế bạn nên dùng:
Những loại nhiệt kế không được khuyến nghị?
Nhiệt kế thủy ngân cũ có ổn không?
Cách sử dụng nhiệt kế?
Tôi có nên thêm một mức độ cho bài đọc (dưới lưỡi) và nách (dưới cánh tay)?
Bao lâu tôi nên lấy nhiệt độ của tôi?
Cách làm sạch và vệ sinh nhiệt kế của tôi?
Khi nào tôi nên gọi cho nhà cung cấp chăm sóc sức khỏe của tôi?
Để đo nhiệt độ bằng miệng bằng nhiệt kế điện tử:
Đặt lại nhiệt kế bằng cách nhấn nút Reset
Đặt nhiệt kế dưới lưỡi
Ngậm miệng xung quanh nhiệt kế
Để nguyên tại chỗ cho đến khi bạn nghe thấy tiếng bíp (thường là một phút hoặc ít hơn)
Đọc mức độ hiển thị trên màn hình kỹ thuật số
Làm sạch nhiệt kế bằng cách lau bằng nước chống nhiễm trùng hoặc nước ấm
Nếu sử dụng nhiệt kế cho cả ghi nhiệt độ miệng và trực tràng, hãy sử dụng hai nhiệt kế khác nhau, được dán nhãn rõ ràng vì những lý do rõ ràng!

Bạn đừng sử dụng nhiệt kế thủy hgân nha. Chúng tôi khuyến nghị không nên sử dụng vì thủy tinh có thể vỡ và thủy ngân bên trong rất độc hại.

Các nhiệt kế khác không được sử dụng phổ biến trong gia đình, theo thứ tự chính xác là nhiệt kế động mạch thái dương, nhiệt kế tai (nhĩ) và nhiệt kế dải sốt.

Luôn luôn làm theo hướng dẫn của nhà sản xuất để có kết quả chính xác nhất.

Tại sao tôi nên lấy nhiệt độ của tôi?
Kiểm tra nhiệt độ cơ thể của bạn bằng nhiệt kế là một cách dễ dàng để xem có bị sốt hay không. Sốt là sự gia tăng nhiệt độ của cơ thể, thường được gây ra bởi nhiễm trùng. Mặc dù sốt có thể khó chịu, nhưng chúng là một dấu hiệu cho thấy cơ thể đang chống lại nhiễm trùng.

Có nhiều loại nhiệt kế khác nhau mà bạn có thể sử dụng để đo nhiệt độ. Khi sử dụng bất kỳ loại nhiệt kế nào, hãy đảm bảo bạn đọc và làm theo hướng dẫn đi kèm với nhiệt kế. Nếu nhiệt kế của bạn sử dụng pin, hãy kiểm tra chúng. Bạn có thể nhận thấy rằng pin yếu cho kết quả không nhất quán.

Nhiệt độ cơ thể trung bình là bao nhiêu?
Nhiệt độ cơ thể bình thường là khoảng 98,6 độ F (° F) hoặc 37 độ C (° C). Nhiệt độ người bình thường thường thay đổi từ 1 ° đến 2 ° F (° đến 1 ° C). Nhiệt độ trung bình của cơ thể người thường thấp hơn vào buổi sáng và tăng lên đôi chút trong ngày. Thân nhiệt cao nhất thường vào cuối buổi chiều hoặc buổi tối.

Nhiệt độ nào được coi là sốt?
Ở người lớn, nhiệt độ được coi là sốt thường là 100,4 ° F (38 ° C) trở lên. Bạn có thể điều trị tại nhà bằng thuốc giảm sốt và đắp khăn ướt để giúp bản thân thoải mái hơn, hoặc để nó tự điều trị. Nhưng nếu cơ thể đạt 102 ° F (38,8 ° C) hoặc cao hơn và điều trị tại nhà không hạ sốt, hãy gọi cho nhà cung cấp dịch vụ chăm sóc sức khỏe của bạn.

Những loại nhiệt kế tôi nên sử dụng để lấy nhiệt độ?
Nhiệt kế điện tử
Một nhiệt kế điện tử hay máy đo nhiệt độ cơ thể kỹ thuật số là cách chính xác nhất và nhanh nhất để lấy nhiệt độ. Nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số có sẵn trong hầu hết các cửa hàng thuốc và hiệu thuốc siêu thị. Tùy thuộc vào nơi bạn mua sắm, một nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số có thể có giá từ 100 đến 400 ngàn đồng. Hãy chắc chắn làm theo hướng dẫn gói trong khi sử dụng bất kỳ nhiệt kế.

Nhiệt kế điện tử

Cách sử dụng nhiệt kế điện tử đo thân nhiệt?
Một máy đo thân nhiệt kỹ thuật số có thể được sử dụng ba cách khác nhau. Bao gồm các:

Đường miệng: Đối với phương pháp này, nhiệt kế được đặt dưới lưỡi. Phương pháp này được sử dụng cho người lớn và trẻ em 4 tuổi trở lên có khả năng giữ nhiệt kế trong miệng.
Trực tràng: Đối với phương pháp này, nhiệt kế được đưa vào nhẹ nhàng vào trực tràng. Điều này chủ yếu được thực hiện ở trẻ sơ sinh nhưng có thể được sử dụng ở trẻ em đến 3 tuổi. Bạn có thể lấy nhiệt độ trực tràng ở trẻ lớn hơn 3 tuổi, nhưng có thể khó giữ chúng yên khi chúng cần ở lại.
Nách: Đối với phương pháp này, nhiệt kế được đặt ở nách cho trẻ nhỏ hoặc người lớn mà nhiệt độ không thể được thực hiện bằng miệng. Phương pháp này không chính xác như bằng miệng hoặc trực tràng nhưng có thể được sử dụng như một kiểm tra đầu tiên nhanh chóng. Bạn có thể làm theo điều này với một bài đọc bằng miệng hoặc trực tràng.
Các loại nhiệt kế khác (trẻ nhỏ và người lớn):
Tympanic (tai): Loại nhiệt kế này là nhiệt kế đo tai đo nhiệt độ bên trong tai bằng tia hồng ngoại. Để có kết quả tốt nhất, hãy đảm bảo làm theo các hướng dẫn trên thiết bị về cách đặt đầu tip chính xác. Đối với trẻ lớn và trẻ nhỏ, nhiệt kế đo tai có thể nhanh hơn và dễ sử dụng hơn để đo thân nhiệt. Tuy nhiên, chúng không được khuyến khích nếu bé từ ba tháng tuổi trở xuống. Chúng không nên được sử dụng nếu con bạn có quá nhiều ráy tai, hoặc nếu chúng bị đau tai.

Nhiệt kế điện tử Beurer đo trán

Nhiệt kế đo trán: Nhiệt kế trán cũng được sử dụng để đo nhiệt độ, nhưng có thể không đáng tin cậy như nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số và thường đắt hơn. Chúng được đặt trên động mạch thái dương của trán và đo nhiệt hồng ngoại tỏa ra khỏi đầu.

nhiệt kế đo trán

Nhiệt kế trán (động mạch thái dương)

Những thương hiệu nhiệt kế bạn nên dùng:
Một số thương hiệu nhiệt kế uy tín đặc biệt là nhiệt kế đo trán được sử dụng rộng rãi nhất hiện nay bạn nên tham khảo như:

nhiệt kế microlife
nhiệt kế omron
nhiệt kế extech
nhiệt kế flus
nhiệt kế sanitas
nhiệt kế beurer
Những loại nhiệt kế không được khuyến nghị?
Một số nhiệt kế không được khuyến nghị do tính không chính xác của chúng.

Nhiệt kế nhựa chỉ đo nhiệt độ da.
Nhiệt kế núm vú không chính xác và khó sử dụng chính xác vì chúng phải ở trong miệng trẻ đủ lâu để ghi lại nhiệt độ.
Nhiệt kế ứng dụng từ điện thoại thông minh.
Nhiệt kế thủy ngân cũ có ổn không?
Không, bạn không nên sử dụng nhiệt kế thủy tinh cũ có chứa thủy ngân. Những loại nhiệt kế này đã được tìm thấy ở gần như mọi nhà và bệnh viện tại một thời điểm trước khi nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số có sẵn. Nhiệt kế thủy ngân rất khó đọc và do đó không phải lúc nào cũng cung cấp thông tin chính xác.

Lý do chính khiến chúng không còn được khuyến nghị là thủy ngân có thể đầu độc bạn. Điều này có thể xảy ra khi thủy tinh vỡ và thủy ngân được giải phóng. Nếu bạn vẫn còn một trong những nhiệt kế này, bạn nên liên hệ với bộ phận xử lý chất thải tại địa phương và tìm cách xử lý chất thải nguy hại đúng cách.

Có những nhiệt kế thủy tinh có sẵn không sử dụng thủy ngân, nhưng hầu hết mọi người thích nhiệt kế kỹ thuật số không bị vỡ. Cách đo nhiệt kế mời bạn tham khảo bên dưới.

Cách sử dụng nhiệt kế?
Sử dụng nhiệt kế đo miệng kỹ thuật số

Cách sử dụng nhiệt kế điện tử đo thân nhiệt

Rửa tay bằng xà phòng và nước ấm.
Sử dụng một nhiệt kế sạch, một cái đã được rửa trong nước lạnh, làm sạch bằng cồn xát trùng, sau đó rửa sạch cồn.
Không ăn hoặc uống bất cứ thứ gì trong ít nhất năm phút trước khi bạn đo nhiệt độ vì nhiệt độ của thực phẩm hoặc đồ uống có thể làm cho việc đọc không chính xác. Bạn nên giữ kín miệng trong thời gian này.
Đặt đầu nhiệt kế dưới lưỡi.
Giữ nhiệt kế ở cùng một chỗ trong khoảng 40 giây.
Số đọc sẽ tiếp tục tăng và biểu tượng F (hoặc C) sẽ nhấp nháy trong khi đo.
Thông thường, nhiệt kế sẽ phát ra tiếng bíp khi đọc xong (thường khoảng 30 giây). Nếu bạn đang theo dõi, ghi lại nhiệt độ và thời gian.
Rửa nhiệt kế trong nước lạnh, làm sạch bằng cồn và rửa lại.
Cách đo nhiệt kế trực tràng kỹ thuật số (cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ em đến 3 tuổi)

nhiệt kế trực tràng

Nhiệt kế trực tràng

Rửa nhiệt kế trực tràng bằng xà phòng và nước ấm. Đừng dùng nhiệt kế miệng.
Bôi một lượng nhỏ chất bôi trơn (thạch dầu mỏ hoặc Vaseline®) trên đầu cảm biến của nhiệt kế.
Đặt bụng của con bạn xuống trên đùi hoặc bàn của bạn, với một lòng bàn tay trên lưng. Hoặc đặt chúng ngửa mặt lên, hai chân cong về phía ngực và giữ phía sau đùi bằng một tay. Đặt tã hoặc vải bên dưới con bạn vì bé có thể ị ngay sau khi tháo nhiệt kế.
Sử dụng tay kia của bạn, nhẹ nhàng đưa nhiệt kế vào hậu môn cho đến khi đầu hoàn toàn lút vào bên trong trực tràng. KHÔNG ép buộc nếu bạn cảm thấy trẻ kháng cự.
Giữ nhiệt kế ổn định bằng tay cho đến khi bạn nghe thấy tiếng bíp (khoảng 30 giây).
Nhẹ nhàng gỡ bỏ. Ghi lại nhiệt độ và thời gian.
Làm sạch nhiệt kế kỹ bằng xà phòng và nước. Bạn có thể muốn làm sạch nó một lần nữa bằng cồn và sau đó rửa lại.
Sử dụng nhiệt kế đo nách kỹ thuật số (giống như bằng miệng)


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

vote


----------

